# Angry Earl looking for friend!



## earlsmom (Dec 2, 2005)

Good Morning everyone!

I just found your site last night so here is our story. I found a feral pigeon last summer with a broken wing..he did not want to be caught. An hour of going under,over & around cars & shrubs in my hose and skirt...anyways, set his wing but he kept ripping the bandages off so it didn't heal correctly. Needless to say, he can't be released as planned. I am posititive it is a male because of the possessive dancing, threatening, growling and all...he is like a pit bull, grabs the soft skin on your hand and shakes his head and growls..hence the name Angry Earl! I know they are a social bird so would like to find him a friend so he doesn't have to sleep in the cold alone. (might improve his attitude??) I am guessing a hen larger than himself would be appropriate? She can be "special" also as long as she can eat and scramble around. I live in the PNW, Puyallup/Enumclaw area of WA. No idea how old he is, done no labwork on him but seems healthy, I have raised & rehabbed other birds so know how they should act and look. I would appreciate if anyone can direct me to someone who may have a buddy for him

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thankyou for helping this bird and giving him a wonderful home.

Have you tried petfinder.com? They have alot of pigeons lately.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If all else fails one of us could send you one through the USPS (yes, they do that). However, it should be ridiculously easy to get one as you're near Tacoma. I'd call a vet or two in your area and ask who works with the avian rehabbers and then get a hold of one of them. There will always be one or more who rehab pigeons and end up with a few "specials". Personally, that's exactly what I'd go for if I were you because they don't find many willing households.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi Earlsmom! I'm a bit north of you in Kent. Our Walter is definitely much happier since we found Grace to be his mate. Good luck at finding a hen for Earl!


----------



## earlsmom (Dec 2, 2005)

*Angry Earl found a friend*

Thank you all for your replies. You would think that finding a pigeon would be easy, there are gazillions flying around everywhere. Anyways, I finally bought one that would be sold for bird dog training..I am thinking that the training isn't so fun for the birds..so I am helping in a way. She is gorgeous, white and brown with a ruff of feathers at the back of her head, small beak, pink feet. Don't know what type or mix she might be. Earl isn't quite sure but is very protective when I get close to the flight and happily dancing and showing off...new one isn't impressed as of yet, she is busily discovering the food and grit and water. Am excited to find out what "special" qualities this new animal has..all of our animals are "special", yes, like riding the short bus special. Don't know if they come that way or if we warp em, kind of like the chix and egg...
Yong, I would have taken one of yours but it's a long ways from Florida and it is currently 25 degrees so there would be quite an acclimation problem! I know all too well having a spouse that isn't supportive...too bad they just can't shut up and let you do your thing if they are not interested!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm happy to hear Earl is happily involved with protection & flirting with this little bird. That is one lucky bird to find her way to you. hope she will soon be impressed by Earls flirtations and accept him as a friend or more.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

earlsmom said:


> all of our animals are "special", yes, like riding the short bus special. Don't know if they come that way or if we warp em, kind of like the chix and egg...


LOL..too funny!  

You are in good company I think. We members all seem to have our own "special" qualities here! Plus, many of us seem to own "special" animals as well!

Linda


----------

